

Expanding the Cloud - AWS Import/Export Support for Amazon EBS - siculars
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2011/07/aws_importexport_ebs.html

======
siculars
"...the import service is doing a full binary copy of the disk into Amazon
EBS..."

This enhances their preexisting import/export program. As good as free inbound
traffic and something that separates the AWS stack from the rest of the
virtual pack. I can easily see AWS becoming standard off site backup for
enterprise's large and small. Just unplug the multi TB disk(s) and send them
to AWS.

